# ice pig....



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

picked up this slob while bluegill fishing today..im proud to say she was caught on ohio public waters and released to fight another day...
21" 5 pounds


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dang thats a beaut through the ice, had to be a hell of a fight


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, what a beauty, congrats!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Gotta love them surprises:B


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on that beauty through the ice................:B


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice, Very nice.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Super catch! Would love to know the lake?


----------

